
YC S17 application added new questions - shafyy
Hey all, just a quick heads up.<p>If you didn&#x27;t fill out your YC application for S17 in the last couple of days, I suggest you go check it out again.<p>We filled it out 2 weeks ago and today realized that they added 3 new questions in the &quot;Progress&quot; section:<p>- How much money do you spend per month?<p>- How much money does your company have in the bank now?<p>- How long is your runway?<p>I swear these 3 questions weren&#x27;t there when we filled it out the first time, I looked through the application multiple times.<p>Did anyone also experience this or was it a bug for me? Also, I find it weird that they add questions and don&#x27;t notify existing applicants?
======
kayhi
With these new details requested, I wonder if it would be possible to request
that competitive companies do not see your application.

Now that YC is 1,000+ companies, I can see overlap becoming more common. A
snapshot of finances may not be the end of the world for a company, but does
give insights to a competitor(s).

~~~
shafyy
Why do you think other companies see your application?

~~~
vabmit
Unless things have changed recently, YC leverages former YC founders to do the
initial application review. The founders that participate are from both
currently operating companies and companies that closed or exited. So (if the
review process has not changed in the last few years) there is a chance that a
senior individual at a startup or an employee at a larger company that
competes in the same space will see the details disclosed in the answers to
the new questions about an applicant company's financials.

~~~
shafyy
Ok, but 1) I don't think it gives them any advantages knowing a snapshot of
three financial numbers and 2) I would hope that they don't let your
application be reviewed by a potential competitor company, as there would
clearly be a conflict of interest. Even if you didn't disclose any financial
information.

------
wj
I noticed that as well as I had copied the questions to work on outside of my
browser. I seem to remember they had those questions previously (at least the
runway question) so maybe they were just accidentally left off at first.

------
Lordarminius
Thanks. Just saw the questions and answered them

~~~
shafyy
Happy to hear.

------
crispytx
Yeah I noticed the same thing.

~~~
shafyy
Good to know :-) So we should push this to make sure every applicant sees it
who didn't notice it yet!

